# Notebook-Batterie



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

Hallo,

bei meinem Notebook Toshiba Satellite 2140 CDS muss die Mainboard-Batterie erneuert werden. Ich habe schon viel gegoogle’t, aber keine Informationen gefunden, wie die Batterie zu wechseln ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich da weiterkomme?

Gibt’s evtl. eine Anleitung, wie man ein Notebook aufschrauben muss, um an die Batterie zu kommen? Btw. ist das überhaupt eine normale Knopf-Batterie wie auf einem „normalen“ Mainboard ?

Gruß Arne


----------



## blubber (2. November 2003)

Hi,

ok, obwohl ich davon ausgehe, dass du das schon gemacht hast, muss ich jetzt trotzdem mal fragen, ob das nicht in der Anleitung des Notebooks steht?
Kann mir auch fast nicht vorstellen, dass man dazu das Notebook aufschrauben muss, denn damit würde doch die Garantie erlischen !?
Kenn mich mit Notebooks nicht so gut aus, kann also gut sein, dass ich grad Bullsh... erzähl 

bye


----------



## Gudy (2. November 2003)

wo wir schonmal dabei sind!

hat jemand eine gute adresse wo man laptop accus kaufen kann? Oder soll man dann immer direkt zum hersteller?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Hi,
> 
> ok, obwohl ich davon ausgehe, dass du das schon gemacht hast, muss ich jetzt trotzdem mal fragen, ob das nicht in der Anleitung des Notebooks steht?
> ...


In der Anleitung steht leider nur, wie ich den normalen Notebook-Akku wechsele. Die RTC-Batterie (genau die, die bei mir gewechselt werden muss!) wird zwar ein paar Mal erwähnt, aber nicht gesagt, wie diese zu wechseln ist 

Trotzdem vielen Dank, blubber 




> wo wir schonmal dabei sind!
> 
> hat jemand eine gute adresse wo man laptop accus kaufen kann? Oder soll man dann immer direkt zum hersteller?


Nein - bitte seperaten Thread aufmachen!


----------



## blubber (2. November 2003)

Hallo,

hast du schon eine Email an den Support den Herstellers geschrieben? Sollte sich doch damit relativ schnell aufklären !?

Gruß
blubber


----------



## Robert Martinu (2. November 2003)

Ich würde bei Toshiba anrufen - die werden wohl wissen, was da drinnen ist und wie/wogegen man es austauscht.

Ob da eine Knopfzelle verbaut ist fällt unter Glück - wenn der Ing. Platzprobleme oÄ. hatte, dann ist die Batterie im schhlimmsten Fall direkt in den RTC-Chip integriert.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

Ich werde mal sehen, dass ich möglichst morgen dort anrufe.



> _Original geschrieben von Robert Martinu _
> *Ob da eine Knopfzelle verbaut ist fällt unter Glück - wenn der Ing. Platzprobleme oÄ. hatte, dann ist die Batterie im schhlimmsten Fall direkt in den RTC-Chip integriert. *


Was würde das bedeuten ?


----------



## Robert Martinu (2. November 2003)

In dem Fall müsstest du dich an eine qualifizierte Servicestelle wenden, die haben dann entweder die Erlaubnis, das Teil ohne Garantieverlust auszutauschen oder ersetzen das ganze Mainboard.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

:uff:

P.S.: Beim Austausch des MoBos kann ich vermutlich ja gleich ein neues Notebook kaufen.


----------

